# Fry won't eat BBS?



## MrsShirley (Nov 25, 2010)

I have 12 little zebra danio babies and I hatched some BBS for them, but they won't eat them! A few of them approach the shrimp and swam away from it really fast, like they were scared. All the BBS are squirming around the bottom of the tank now, uneaten.

I'm confused, I thought they would go nuts over them.


----------



## MrsShirley (Nov 25, 2010)

Also, I fed a bunch to my betta. Wow he had a field day!!
Would this be harmful in any way? I didn't realized how much I put in there! Musta been 200!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

try rotifers. frozen rotifers not the roti-feast stuff, hikari makes it and my fry eat it from day 1


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Weird,never thought they freak out with BBS.How did you offer them?The way i do it,is turn off the pump and shine a flashlight on the side of the hatching container.When you see a large orange moving blob,use a turkey baster to suck em up.Then squirt this into a coffee filter to drain the saltwater back into the hatchery.Depending on the amount of fry ill do anything from pulling some up on a toothpick to dipping the whole filter in the water.If they were dumped with the saltwater this could be why the danios fled.if one eats them they all will follow.

And yeah adult bettas love BBS.Thats what most are raised on and they love the hunt.Its perfectly safe as my adults get them often.


----------

